# Link im selben Fenster öffnen



## kdc (27. September 2008)

Hallo,
mein Problem ist das ich ein formular gemacht habe wo man sein Problem genauer definieren muss. Ich wollte es so gestallten das man verschiedene Auswahlen hat und dan auch eine klickt, die für ihn zustimmt. Dann wird man weiter geleitet wo man dies wiederum genauer beschreiben muss. 
Das habe ich jetzt wie folgt gemacht. 

Zuerst hab ich eine .js datei erstellt mit folgenden Inhalt:

```
function ie() {
window.open("ie/index.htm")
}
function ff() {
window.open("ff/index.htm")
}..............
```

Dann schrieb ich in die .htm datei

```
<input type="Radio" onClick="ie()">Internet Explorer
<input type="Radio" onClick="ff()">Fire Fox
...............
```

Als ich dann aber das ganze mal ausprobieren wollte öffnetete sich ein neues fenster bei mir. Aber ich wollte das es sich im selben fenster öffnet.
Was ist falsch?


----------



## Gumbo (27. September 2008)

Entweder:
	
	
	



```
window.location.href = "…"
```
Oder:
	
	
	



```
window.location.assign("…")
```


----------



## Maik (27. September 2008)

Hi,

mit der window.open()-Methode weist du den Browser an, ein neues Fenster bzw. einen neuen Tab zu öffnen.

Verwende stattdessen window.location.href = "...";.

mfg Maik


----------



## kdc (28. September 2008)

danke 
habt mir sehr geholfen


----------



## kdc (28. September 2008)

Gumbo hat gesagt.:


> Entweder:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



wo liegt da der unterschied


----------



## Gumbo (28. September 2008)

Das erste ist eine Objekteigenschaft, das zweite eine Objektmethode. Funktionell gibt es keinen Unterschied.


----------

